# Saint Patrick's Day Contest



## Ravaari

This is a contest for all green bettas, any type! If your betta has green as a big part of its coloring, you can enter it!

*This is not an official BettaFish.com contest.* It has mod approval.

The contest will begin Monday, February 17th at 8 a.m. and end Monday, March 17th at 8 p.m.
Any fish entered _before_ the start of the contest will not count unless submitted _again after_ the start of the contest.

The winners will be chosen by the judges (myself, CosmoTheCutie, and Reagan) and posted the next day.
The three top winners (gold, silver, and bronze sort of) will win a drawing of their winning fish.
I look forward to seeing the green fish out there! :-D

Good luck!


----------



## lilnaugrim

How about Turquoise fish, do they count? They are blue under bulbs but green-ish in things like sunlight or ambient lighting.


----------



## Ravaari

lilnaugrim said:


> How about Turquoise fish, do they count? They are blue under bulbs but green-ish in things like sunlight or ambient lighting.


Yes, I think that would be alright, as long as we can see their green-ish-ness on the picture  .


----------



## Ravaari

Entries can start at midnight tonight, so get your green babies ready! :-D


----------



## Reagan

I would enter but I don't have a green betta


----------



## Ickbeth

This is my betta bubbles I got him as a baby at petco when I got him he was hardly bigger than a penny I'm 12 I managed to keep him alive I love the coolers he turned out to have soon I will put him in a 10 gallon tank once the cycles done he has a bluish green body with a green tint


----------



## Ravaari

Lovely fish, Ickbeth


----------



## Ickbeth

Thankyou


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Ravaari said:


> Yes, I think that would be alright, as long as we can see their green-ish-ness on the picture  .


Mortie is turquoise... here he is with the flash on... his greenish is showing  lol I hope the true green betta pictures start rolling in soon. They are beautiful.


----------



## lilnaugrim

SweetCheeksMum said:


> Mortie is turquoise... here he is with the flash on... his greenish is showing  lol I hope the true green betta pictures start rolling in soon. They are beautiful.





SweetCheeksMum said:


> Awe. That's somewhat disappointing. I've seen some beautiful pictures that appeared to look amazingly green. Like a nice deeper darker green.
> That would explain why I have never seen one in person.


Yeah it is, turquoise is pretty much as close as it gets to green, although some are more "green" than others. Colors work in layers and bettas, I don't believe are able to get the green pigment or something like that. But as for the layers it starts with blue on the top with the thickest coating then black, red and yellow; this is why most yellow fish are almost see-through because they don't have many layers of color on them like a Blue fish does.


----------



## TiffanyP

This is Darryl  He's a double tail betta, though I never could figure out what kind of double tail. When I got him he was pretty well a greeny opalescent white but after he settled in he got some nice greeny-aqua color spots. This is him peeking out from his lil house. (Side note: I had to rehome him last week as I'm moving tomorrow, but before that I was his first and only owner - if that disqualifies me, just let me know) Either way, here's my Darryl <3


----------



## Reagan

Oh, such beautiful boys! Keep them rolling.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah it is, turquoise is pretty much as close as it gets to green, although some are more "green" than others. Colors work in layers and bettas, I don't believe are able to get the green pigment or something like that. But as for the layers it starts with blue on the top with the thickest coating then black, red and yellow; this is why most yellow fish are almost see-through because they don't have many layers of color on them like a Blue fish does.


Whoops, I mispoke; it is Blue, Red, Black and then Yellow.


----------



## shadowshearth

lol I'd enter a picture of Jack, but he's not green any more... When I first got him, he was! My avatar is when I first bought him.


----------



## shadowshearth

This is when I first brought Jack home.


----------



## charislynne

This is my fish Kai. Sorry that the pic is sideways. I took it from my phone.


----------



## missavgp

Here's my newest boy Jasper, a MG CT


----------



## Betta Nut

Well, she's two colors, but the dominant color is the greenish.

Star, who is new, with 3 other girls today :


----------



## Reagan

They are all looking lucky ;-) 

missavgp, your crowntail has the same name as my boy. He is a gorgeous crowntail. I don't believe I have ever seen colouring quite like that before. 

Your bettas are beautiful (Though I has a soft spot for the colours green and blue, so a turquoise betta is a bonus) .


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

missavgp said:


> Here's my newest boy Jasper, a MG CT


Jasper is a really beautiful boy! Love his tail and coloring


----------



## Araielle

This is one of my new guys.  He looks more blue until a light shines on him and then he looks like this!


----------



## missavgp

Thanks! Reagan that's cool. I just thought he looked like a Jasper.  I saw him and couldn't resist. I am normally more a hm person. But he came right out and flared at me when I looked at him. Your boy is lovely!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Wow Araielle! Now that's the deep green I was thinking of. He's beautiful!


----------



## Araielle

SweetCheeksMum said:


> Wow Araielle! Now that's the deep green I was thinking of. He's beautiful!


Thanks! It's funny. I've been trying to get a picture of him where he's blue like in the picture from aquabid, but that's just not happenin' just yet. At least he's pretty either way and so much fun to watch.


----------



## Reagan

missavgp said:


> Thanks! Reagan that's cool. I just thought he looked like a Jasper.  I saw him and couldn't resist. I am normally more a hm person. But he came right out and flared at me when I looked at him. Your boy is lovely!


I couldn't resist a crowntail like that either. Thanks!


----------



## eatmice2010

Her I thought I would post my new green girl:








Sorry pic is blurry, she wasn't for the picture taking idea.


----------



## PoissonsMom

lilnaugrim said:


> Technically there are no "true" green Bettas, just turquoise that look green without light bulb lighting and occasionally look green in sunlight as well. But there are no true greens that look green in regular lighting. Some coppers as well sometimes look green with their metallic sheen


I'm sorry 2 say, I believe u may be mistaken about the technicality concerning "true" green bettas, because Jade is a breeder verified "true" green HM.




Certain lighting sometimes makes him look turquoise, or even blue, but keep in mind that there are two base colors for green.... Yellow & blue. When light hits his scales at different angles, it reflect the wavelengths of these shades differently, and can alter perception of color. To me, green is one of the hardest colors to showcase thru an image.... And true green fish are rare & very special. I have searched for a true green betta, like Jade, for over a decade! Finally he is a reality


----------



## PoissonsMom

Such pretty fish pics


----------



## eatmice2010

PoissonsMom said:


> I'm sorry 2 say, I believe u may be mistaken about the technicality concerning "true" green bettas, because Jade is a breeder verified "true" green HM.


Also you can read a few breeder remarks on the subject that there are a few that are trying to breed dark forest green bettas, but because they are so rare there having problems keeping the Dark color.


----------



## PoissonsMom

Araielle said:


> This is one of my new guys.  He looks more blue until a light shines on him and then he looks like this!





eatmice2010 said:


> Also you can read a few breeder remarks on the subject that there are a few that are trying to breed dark forest green bettas, but because they are so rare there having problems keeping the Dark color.


Exactly.... Which is why Jade is more of a minty-emerald green, rather than that deep forest green, lol. I may be going back for another green HM later this week, which is a dark emerald salamander. I almost bought him Sun, when I picked Hawk up, but my husband would've killed me if I had blown my entire paycheck (am a waitress) on rare bettas!! Lol


----------



## eatmice2010

Lol


----------



## wewered

this is bubbles, I just got him today at PetSmart. I came on to check if there were any contests and saw this. I'm not sure if he counts or not, He is mostly turquoise. I'm not sure if you can tell from the picture.


----------



## eatmice2010

Lol I love all these art "major" people up here.

Ok but on a real note I made a thread for this discussion on green bettas: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4002114#post4002114


----------



## Araielle

wewered said:


> this is bubbles, I just got him today at PetSmart. I came on to check if there were any contests and saw this. I'm not sure if he counts or not, He is mostly turquoise. I'm not sure if you can tell from the picture.


OOOH! He is so pretty! He looks green enough to be green to me. =P 
Good luck!


----------



## Destinystar

This is only a contest meant for fun and to honor St.Patrick`s Day when perhaps we all have a little green in us ;-) 

No debates ever allowed in the contest thread. I am going to remove those posts and if you would like to continue this debate please feel free to use the new thread eatmice2010 made. 

Thanks for your understanding and remember the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow is...You ! 


_*Does a little Irish jig while no one is looking...I hope because I just fell on me lucky charms*_


----------



## PoissonsMom

Are multiple pics (entries) of the same fish allowed? As in a better pic?


----------



## oceanbetta11

I think i should enter My boy squishy hes torquise And black


----------



## Reagan

Yah, go for it, ocean! 

And PoissonsMom, I don't see why that should be a problem. If you posted a pic of him already just make reference to that post and let us know its the same fish.


----------



## BettaLover4life

This is Neptune. Sorry for the small pic. My pic is my avatar. I don't know how to post pics.


----------



## trilobite

Heres my old green pk


----------



## BettaLover4life

Nice fish.


----------



## PoissonsMom

Reagan said:


> Yah, go for it, ocean!
> 
> And PoissonsMom, I don't see why that should be a problem. If you posted a pic of him already just make reference to that post and let us know its the same fish.


Here's a couple much better pics of Jade.... posted entry pics (#27) previously, but they weren't great pics, as he was all over the place! lol!! He's still very shy, but getting used 2 his new home 

I believe he was actually trying 2 be social in this next one....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alright, I'd like to enter my late boy Pip! He's pretty green but the best part is that he also has orange and white!!! The colors on Ireland's flag! ;-) he was a beautiful and great boy!


My Green honorable mentions are Snowbird who is now in the care of PetMania:


And Aero my beautiful fish of many colors!


----------



## PoissonsMom

Pip was gorgeous... So sorry u lost him. On a happier note... Snowbird & Aero r both very pretty! Everyone who has posted in this thread has such beautiful fish! If I was a judge, I have no idea how I'd even begin 2 pick the winners!!! :-D


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Beautiful fish lilnaugrim, I especially love the way Aero looks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you, thank you! Aero is my cooperative little dude most of the time so he get's really nice photos when I go for a photo shoot ^_^ And he'll flare at my finger which not all of my boy's do (got to train them!!) so it's a nice plus to him lol


----------



## BettaLover4life

I will try to get a close up later.


----------



## mawriealert

Say hello to Mr.Pewpiepewpz! [I called him that because he was in a container filled with black and pewpie water. Saved him from petco. So, the thing is, he is a rainbow betta, but when you shine light on him, his green is dominant and will reflect very easily since he started out green when I got him!


----------



## PoissonsMom

mawriealert said:


> Say hello to Mr.Pewpiepewpz! [I called him that because he was in a container filled with black and pewpie water. Saved him from petco. So, the thing is, he is a rainbow betta, but when you shine light on him, his green is dominant and will reflect very easily since he started out green when I got him!


Wow!! He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Keltera

Is this enough green? Mystics blue markings shine green in the light


----------



## maystable

Hey, just wondering if I can enter my female who is usually a cream color, but in the light she can either look like a green or purple? Thanks


----------



## Ravaari

maystable said:


> Hey, just wondering if I can enter my female who is usually a cream color, but in the light she can either look like a green or purple? Thanks


As long as we see the green in the picture.


----------



## maystable

Okay =) Just gotta get a non-blurry picture of her... That will be a real challenge =l


----------



## PoissonsMom

When is the entry deadline? Just curious


----------



## lilnaugrim

PoissonsMom said:


> When is the entry deadline? Just curious


Deadline is today at 8 p.m., assuming 8pm where ever Ravaari is located of course! Say's so on the first post.


----------



## PoissonsMom

Good luck greenies!! <3


----------



## BlueLacee

happy st. Patrick day. good luck


----------



## Araielle

Happy St. Patrick's Day! *pinches everyone not wearing green*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fun fact, St. Patrick's color is actually blue, not green lol. Also it's an American made holiday to celebrate all the American-Irish we have. It also started off as a dry holiday and we are celebrating the death of St. Patrick; March 17th. And the Irish do not celebrate St. Patrick's day (since it is American made and all). Corned Beef and Cabbage is also not a typical Irish dish. Pretty much all you think you know about St. Patrick is a lie :roll: but as goes American holidays! lol

All the same; Happy St. Patrick's day!


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> Fun fact, St. Patrick's color is actually blue, not green lol. Also it's an American made holiday to celebrate all the American-Irish we have. It also started off as a dry holiday and we are celebrating the death of St. Patrick; March 17th. And the Irish do not celebrate St. Patrick's day (since it is American made and all). Corned Beef and Cabbage is also not a typical Irish dish. Pretty much all you think you know about St. Patrick is a lie :roll: but as goes American holidays! lol
> 
> All the same; Happy St. Patrick's day!


I'm glad someone points these things out. It's way too easy to just fall in the line of tradition passed down. Seems so many holiday traditions are celebrated in a sense of false information. I'm still pinching people. XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> I'm glad someone points these things out. It's way too easy to just fall in the line of tradition passed down. Seems so many holiday traditions are celebrated in a sense of false information. I'm still pinching people. XD


I'm happy to have obliged! I know I'm a bad follower when it comes to traditions and whatnot unless completely absurd of course but I was happy when I read all that stuff, there were more to it as well like the snakes that were so called "driven" from the island but there is no evidence that snakes were ever there and especially with the climate there; snakes would not have a happy time there!

And lol! Well...I'm wearing red today since it's a new shirt and I really wanted to wear it so I guess I'll be getting pinched today then! lol, red's the opposite of green...that counts...right? haha!


----------



## BettaLover4life

More pics of Neptune


----------



## Ravaari

The competition is now over!  The judges and I will discuss the winners and post them as soon as we have come to a decision! Thanks to all who participated! Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Ravaari

The judges have decided! The winners are.....



Araille in first with her "new guy" 

PoissonsMom in second place with her Jade 

missavgp in third place with her Jasper 

Honorable mentions to TiffanyP, trilobite, SweetCheeksMum.

Choosing was very hard for us, all of these fish being so beautiful and all! :-D

Thanks to everyone who participated! I hope you had as much fun as we did!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congratulations to everyone and Happy Saint Patrick's day! And soon, Happy St. Joseph's day too! :-D


----------



## Araielle

Oh wow! All of these beautiful fish, I wasn't sure if I'd even place. I'm honored. Thank you so much! =') Grats to the other winners & thank you for hosting this contest. Loved seeing all the fish!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Congratulations everyone, gorgeous boys


----------



## PoissonsMom

Awww!!! Happy St Patrick's day 2 u 2! This is the 1st time any of my boys have placed in top 3!! Thank u!


----------



## PoissonsMom

Oh... Also congrats Araille, missavgp!!


----------



## missavgp

Thanks and congrats to Poissonsmom and Araille.


----------

